# Ann



## crls_santino (Dec 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2015)

Nicely done, except for that little bit of blown/nearly blown highlight on her forehead.  To me, that really doesn't fit.


----------



## crls_santino (Dec 12, 2015)

no excuse but i didn't want touch original light, but as final product i should not care, or should I?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2015)

It's entirely up to you; were it my image, I would try and bring that little area down a bit.  It's not a huge issue, but it is a detractor...


----------



## crls_santino (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Dec 15, 2015)

I think maybe letting the highlights on the skin overall go a little but brighter, more hot, more crisp, might work with this photo. I like seeing hotter, harder light on faces. I'm not sure that this reworked image really is better than the original. Anyway, I think the lighting appears a bit too soft and low in contrast to represent the *drama!* that this lighting scenario has. I think the brighter tones need to be brighter.


----------



## crls_santino (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 15, 2015)

crls_santino said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is a much better photo than the original post..


----------



## crls_santino (Dec 15, 2015)

slightly different, hairs make me headache 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cauzimme (Dec 31, 2015)

I love the light, but it's more a beautyshot then a portrait and for that reason I would work on her skin, separating frequency.


----------

